# ENOL Matic



## JR Hansen (Feb 3, 2009)

Enyone know who makes thees and distributs them ? Or simmular products ?


----------



## cpfan (Feb 3, 2009)

JR:

Please complete the Location field in the Control Panel, it helps us to answer this question.

Made in Europe, AFAIK. Distributors? Retailers? Canada? USA? Somewhere else?

Competing products...bottle filling - Buon Vino Fill Jet.

filtering and bottle filling in one operation - nobody that I know of.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2009)

You can make your own for much less using a vacuum suction pump(aspirator pump and Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler) for about $150. Add in a Whole house filter from Walmart or Home Depot and a 5 micron filter and your up to $180 against what would put you around $700 for the Enolmatic.


----------

